# Lexi Post-Spay



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a new member and I just wanted to thank you for the advice that you gave me (_especially_ the onesie - lifesaver), as well as advice I gleaned from the forums regarding after-spay care. Lexi was spayed yesterday and she is doing really well. A little uncomfortable and not much of an appetite, but that is to be expected I suppose. Here's a pic


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Lexi is a cutie. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, she is just adorable in her little pink onesie, with her pink bunny and pink blankie. I know each day will get better for her and she'll be back to her puppy self in no time.
Feel better soon little Lexi.
(she looks like a cute little stuffed toy!)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

How cute is she in her little onesie. Heal quickly, Lexi!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is just adorable!!! I am glad her spay went well and she is recovering.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon Lexi! She looks adorable in her onsie!!!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay so clue me in why the onesie. I will have to spay my little girl soon and so I was just curious


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

The onesie just prevents her from licking/biting at her incision. The vet said that it is more common for males to fuss with the incision, but Lexi tried several times to get at it, so keeping her in the onesie has worked really well. I just snap the two outer snaps and her tail goes through the middle - voila! I didn't want to have to use the bitter apple spray and this has been a good alternative. Good luck with your spay - ours has gone smoothly (at least the first 24 hours), and I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay I was just wondering because I have seen a lot of havs in onesies and was really wondering why. Thanks!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She looks pretty in pink!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks so cute in her pink onesie - wish I had known about that when I had Abby spayed!

Kathie


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of the well wishes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she looks like a little Tedy bear!! What a cutie in that pink onsie. I am so glad that it is working for you!!

My Lexi- sends your Lexi specials hugs and kisses for a quick recovery


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What an adorable picture! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awww.. she looks precious in her onsie! Best wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for more well wishes! She's doing great today too. I am so glad that the worst is over. Laurie - your Lexi is SO adorable, thanks for the pic.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lexie get well and come play with us!*

Come up sometime and go to the dog beach when you are bigger! You will feel right at home Lexxie at Donald Trump's place. You are so regal!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

okay - gotta ask...

Where can one purchase puppy onesies?? Castro is getting nipped next month, and I want to be prepared!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear her recovery is going well. She looks so darn cute in her little pink onesie.


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

They are actually regular baby onesies! I just went to Target and bought a pack of 6-9 month old baby onesies (Lexi is 6.5 lbs) and they worked perfectly. You just snap the first and third snaps and their tail goes right through the hole where the second snap is. If you put it on so that the front of the onesie is on their back then it will fit just fine. The snapping and unsnapping is a little annoying every time they need to go outside, but Lexi didn't mind at all.

One thing I learned is that when you change their onesie, definitely check for matting. Lexi got mats under her arms/chest from wearing it for so many hours straight. It took a long time to comb her out! But the onesie was a great solution to the licking/biting of stitches. I hope that helps you!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

The baby onesies are the best. But they do really lead to matting. Lola was so uncomfortable after her spay, I couldn't bear to think about combing out her mats myself. I had her groomed shortly afterward, and they clipped her chest and underarms pretty short and that kept the mats at bay.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want that little pink onesie!! Please, please sent it to me ~ and don't you dare take Lexi out of it. :nono: 

I hope she feels better real soon.....so she can travel.


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

You'll take her onesie and all?! Lol.

Oh my Anne... tell me about those mats. I would have had the groomer cut them out, but Lexi actually (oddly) really likes for me to brush and comb her. As soon as I get the brush and comb out her tail starts wagging. She'll lay down for me for 45 minutes at a time sometimes! She lays on my lap on her back for me just like in the photo of her at the beginning of the thread. I just started giving her treats afterward since it has been taking so long lately. I did start our daily/twice daily grooming sessions early though - as soon as we got her at 10 weeks and she certainly didn't like them at first.

Trust me though, she is a normal dog and HATES (hates, hates, hates) baths... and don't even get me started on blow drying. She wants no part of that!


----------

